# Static IP = blue screen



## Pixeljunky (Jul 4, 2008)

basically im trying to setup a static ip so i can forward some ports on my router. however if i change the IPv4 settings for my wireless connection and press ok i get blue screened! guessing maybe there is something wrong with my network card but i dont see why anything that simple should blue screen me. any help much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm assuming this is the machine in your profile. Try this stack reset first.



*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Windows Vista.*

Start, Programs\Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt.

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands:

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.


----------



## Pixeljunky (Jul 4, 2008)

Still getting blue screen


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Try uninstalling the network drivers and rebooting and reinstalling them.


----------

